# .....bga OVERDOSED WITH H202! Help!



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

My co2 has ran out two days ago, and I havn't started a new batch because pressurized should come tomorrow. Could that be the culprit?


----------



## Aquaseafoam (Apr 6, 2006)

I have spot squirted it with H2O2 and it killed it, it'll come back if conditions are right though.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Well i've got some of that on hand! turn off the flow?

It's only growing on the HC, which is interesting since there a lot of decomposed crap from when the yeast took over it and i scrubbed it and part of it died.

Getting a 65 watt PC (my tank is 10 gallons). Would that make it worse?


----------



## newt (Nov 26, 2006)

What are your phosphate levels?

Blue-green algae (cyanobacteria) contains phycocyanin and absorb heavily in the 550-600nm range (yellow/orange). This form of algae usually only appears in heavily polluted tanks. Tanks that have very high phosphate and/or incorrect lighting (in the 560 - 610 nm) will bring this type of algae on.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm dosing 5 drops at water change and then 2 drops twice a week after that. Still have green spot algea.

In addition to using 2 screw in pc's (6500K i think) I'm using a 20,000K bulb I had lying around which happens to be directly over the HC.


----------



## newt (Nov 26, 2006)

Dosing what?


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh sorry lol. Fleet enema for phosphate.

I dose all the other chemicals, too. Calcium, nitrate, magnesium, potassium, flourish and flourish iron. I think that's it, unless I forgot anything.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

I added 15 ml's. I waited abotu 10 minutes then turned the filter back on. The otto's and shrimp started swimming around like crazy and one oto i don't think will make it. He was swimming upside down, sidways, stright up, and got carried off by the current several times. I tried helping him swim with my hand. he has good color but He's a goner i'm afraid. the one with washed out color is acting fine now and the shrimp for the most part have settled down.

I feel like a murderer. I really do. I feel so bad. I feel like another word for crap. I feel just terrible and i'm really sad about this. I don't what what went wrong.. I underdosed the tank!


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

I had to put one out of it's misery. I didn't want it to suffer. I feel so bad...


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

How big is your tank?? I dosed 20 mL into my 10 gallon with no ill effects on fauna. Not even guppy fry or juvi RCS that I totally forgot about before dosing.

My anacharis flipped out and died, but looking at it wrong can get it growing funny.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

it was a 10 gallon. I think he somehow got into the h202 that was around the HC and swallowed some somehow. It's the only thing I can think of. Everything is fine now. The second otto is just chilling.

do you think that was enough to kill the GBA? If i'm going to do this crap again i'm only going to use 5 milliliters. I can't believe what happened.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Did you do a WC afterwards?


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

No. Was I supposed to? I just turned on the lights to let it degrade into H2O and O2.

Do you think that was enough to kill it? The amount of BGA was like.. it could fit on 1/4 of a dime.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

justlikeapill said:


> No. Was I supposed to? I just turned on the lights to let it degrade into H2O and O2.
> 
> Do you think that was enough to kill it? The amount of BGA was like.. it could fit on 1/4 of a dime.


H2O2 treatment threads recommended 2mL of 3% H2O2 for every 10 gallons of water. Turn off the filter and dose it either directly or spot treat it, and leave for 30 minutes. Turn on your filter and do a 30-40% WC.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

I left it for like 10 minutes.

The water change.. should have remembered to do that!

I'm going to save your advice, most definately.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

justlikeapill said:


> Crap! I've got BGA! I've got a tiny tiny amount growing on the HC. My nitrates are anywhere from 20-10 ppm. I tried testing my no3 kit in pure water and it reads zero so my kit is good. I don't get it. I'm pissed....


Ummmm..........errr..........*that does not show that the test kit is correct.*

I've seen a number of test kits measure zero at 0.0ppm, 5.00ppm, 10.00ppm, 20ppm, 40ppm. Just because you got a zero reading does not mean it is measuring correctly at 10 or 20ppm.

You have to calibrate the test kit by making a santand solution, preferable 3, one at 5ppm, 10ppm, 20ppm etc.

It's still only accurate ove the 5-20ppm with that set of references.
Most kits are very poor outside their range or at the extreme ends.

Clearly a range of 0 ppm to 0ppm is not particularly useful to determining the accuracyroud:

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Funny, I just read several threads that recommend using 1 mL of 3% H2O2 per gallon of water. So, on my 29g tank I used about 25 mL of water. I turned off the filters, sprayed the algae with a syringe, let it sit for 1 hour, then did my 50% water change. This was for the treatment of BBA though, so maybe the treatment for blue-green algae (cyanobacteria) [which is what you have?] is different.


----------

